# Any Linseed (Flaxseed) users out there?



## Luckystar (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, I used to suffer with C&D but my IBS has become predominantly C and in quite a chronic way! I also get extreme gas/flatulence and bloating. I have used linseeds in the past and they seemed to have helped with helping me 'go'. I kept a diary of my bowel movements and it seems that whilst using the seeds I was going more frequently. I would sprinkle them on cereal and even in my soup/srambbled eggs etc. I stopped using them for a while and now I am back to my old ways or very hard stools and very irregular movement. I have started with them again this morning and I'm hoping for some regularity. Do any of you use linseeds to help with C?Any one have any tips for bloating and chronic flatulence?I'm at the end of my tether with it all. My Dr is very unsympathetic and I have even been to a private nutritionist on Harley St (London) which was a waste of money...Please help







xxx


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you grind your flax/linseeds? I tried Flax oil but it seemed to cause me to have heart arrythmias. My dr said to be sure & grind the flax seed b/4 using.


----------



## izzie_422 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi - I got diagnosed a few months ago and I have received no sympathy or help from my doctor's whatsoever so I feel your pain! I suffer from constipation but the worst bit is the enormous stomach bloating - i constantly look like I'm pregnant. I have been putting flaxseed in my cereal for a while now and I find that if I wake up and spend a while getting out of bed - stretching, making my bed etc. and drink a LOT of water - like a pint or more when i first get up, I do have a relieving BM! When that happens the bloating definitely gets better even though its considerably worse again by the end of the day, but I wasnt feeling any pain which was good. Also, I found that going to bed on an empty stomach helps - I would eat a light dinner of veggies, some quorn and some fruit and yoghurt for pudding at about 5 or 6 and then not eat again till the next morning. I stayed away from stodgy food too like potatoes and bread and pasta, but I have to have a break from the fasting every now and again because a girl needs stodge! Ive been eating a lot of potato and bread recently and all the pain is back so I'm going to have a go at giving it up again for a bit and see if it helps.I think what a lot of people don't realise is that stress is a big factor in IBS - the fact we even have to cope with it at all will cause us stress that noone else has to cope with - I have found having a routine to my day makes me feel more relaxed and i guess my body gets into a rhythm too - I always make sure I spend a half hour in bed at night, first writing in a notebook what I have eaten today (for no particular purpose, I just find writing it down calms me a bit) and then anything thats worrying me, things I have to get done, and if I have a lot to do I will write a timetable for the next day and fit everything in just so I know everything is going to be ok and I know what Im doing - it puts your mind at ease and your digestive system I guess will have better rest and work better - and I always read a few pages of a book just to take my mind off everything and make my eyes tired so I dont lie in bed for ages trying to get to sleep and worrying about how constipated or bloated or uncomfortable I am.Ive also started having Yakult in the morning before breakfast which (even if its just psychological!) seems to help.So my advice is flaxseed (maybe I'll start grinding them up like suggested), yakult, light meals and not eating before bed, and taking time to relax before going to sleep.Maybe I'll start following my own advice and get better soon!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Raw spinach at dinner - eat a handful - and it's good for you. Then next morning Honegar in warm water - apple cider vinegar with honey - works a treat


----------



## Luckystar (May 13, 2009)

Izzy 422 - thanks for your post, our symptoms are very similar, i suffer with the bloating too. I am bloated EVERYDAY after EVERYTHING i eat. It's actually making me incredibly depressed and i am seriously at the end of my tether. I have decided to try Psyllium Husk capsules as i have read that they are useful with C and bloating however, i am only on day 2 and i feel AWFUL. I look like i'm 7 months pregnant! I may get offered a seat on the train tonight! I'm wondering whether to persevere and see if the bloating subsides but I am already on my last string of patience so i'm not sure how long i'll be able to hold out for. I may just have to go back to the linseeds, even though they don't eleiviate all of my symptoms - i am still always bloated on them...Arrrgh!!!xxx


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

LuckystarI know how you feel,i am always bloated to,it is just such a horrible feeling!Psyillium Husk can make you feel bloated then it is supposed to ease off, so they say.If you can persevere a bit longer i would then you will know if it has helped or not.Take care.


----------



## Luckystar (May 13, 2009)

Diana63, i wasn't able to cope with Psyllium so i had to stop! My stomach was the size of a very large watermelon. I am still very bloated and uncomfortable, even after 4 days of stopping. I have decided to stick to the linseeds and i am taking some probiotics. I also bought some digestive enzymes so we'll see how it all goes. Hopefully i can report back with some positive news!


----------



## pumpkin_juice (May 20, 2010)

How did it go Luckystar? I have never tried it before and was thinking about starting it. The apple cider has worked for me, but it's making my GERD worse!


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I use flaxseeds in the morning in my oatmeal, but I have to use around 10 tablespoons for any effect.


----------

